# Should MacBook Pro battery ever reach 100%?



## jprupas (Jul 18, 2006)

My new Mac Book Pro doesn't ever reach 100%. The battery is stuck at 95%. I think it hit 100 a few times the first day I got it. 

It has been a week now and I have it plugged in constantly. But I never see it reach 100 anymore.

Is this somthing that foreshadows a battery problem? Does the computer have to be OFF to reach the last 5%? I have left it off over night but doesn't seem to help. 

Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

Download Coconut Battery (there's a beta version for MacBooks on their site) and take a look at what it says. Maybe post the results here... From time to time, batteries should be re-conditioned according to Apple.


----------



## jprupas (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks will do


----------



## jprupas (Jul 18, 2006)

What do you know. I come back later today and it reached 100 % after several days of being plugged in. I guess it is possible but takes a really really long time. 

How do you recondition a battery?


----------



## fryke (Jul 19, 2006)

This actually looks very good, no reconditioning needed. I'd do it all the same from time to time. How it works is this: You charge it until the charger light goes green, then disconnect power, work with it until it goes to deep sleep, i.e. you have to set it to "never sleep". When it does (i.e. absolutely no power in the battery anymore), you charge it again until it's green. And do it all over again.

Newish info from Apple also tells us to leave the 'book in deep-sleep state for a couple of hours, so there's really, really, really no more juice left in the battery.

General info about Li-Ion/Li-Polymer batteries by Apple: http://www.apple.com/batteries
Info about notebook batteries by Apple: http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html

They now even let you click on an .ics icon which adds a monthly reminder to your iCal about doing a full charge cycle on your battery.


----------



## jprupas (Jul 19, 2006)

Good info thanks fryke


----------

